# how do i plant clones in DWC rocks?



## Killuminati420 (Jun 18, 2009)

after i take some clones and root them in a bubbleponic cloner how do i transfer my clones into the hydroton? Also, what is Ro Water?!? and where do i get it?


----------



## Radical Buds (Jun 18, 2009)

RO is reverse osmosis. 
 For your other question I cant really give you an answer. Are you placing the cuttings into soil,rockwool or another medium?

Edit: I was pretty medicated when I responded to this.I never knew hydroton would root a clone. I've always used 2" rockwool cubes. I assumed that was generally for the roots to have a solid structure to move into. I also believed it to be common practice. But I have learned something!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 18, 2009)

Radical Buds said:
			
		

> RO is reverse osmosis.
> For your other question I cant really give you an answer. Are you placing the cuttings into soil,rockwool or another medium?



:yeahthat:

Part of how you go to the DWC unit depends on what you are doing now.

RO stands for reverse osmosis.  It is a process where water goes through a series of filters to remove the dissolved solids.  It generally has little effect on the pH of your water, but should bring the ppms down substantially--how much depends on how "bad" your water was to begin with.  We like to start with a "clean slate" when with our water, especially when we are growing hydroponically.  By starting with water that is virtually devoid of dissolved solids, you can control exactly what your plant is getting as far as nutrients.


----------



## Shockeclipse (Jun 18, 2009)

As far as where to get it, some water places near you might deal in RO water.  I just found a walmart near me that sells ro water from a machine inside.  I have been using distilled water which has little to no ppms.  The only other way to get RO water is to spend some cash on an RO filter.


----------



## MickFoster (Jun 19, 2009)

I use a bubble cloner - when the roots get about 6" in length - I cut a 1-1/2" rockwool cube halfway through so I can insert the clone and let the roots dangle.  Then I put it in the hydroton very carefully so as to not damage the roots.


----------



## Growdude (Jun 19, 2009)

I just bury the roots in hydroton. Transplant complete.


----------



## Weeddog (Jun 23, 2009)

I just take my fresh cut clone and stick it deep into the net pot with hydroton and raise the water level to just touch the bottom of the net pot.  Then when your clone takes root you will be ready.  Dont use any nutrient while your waiting on roots.  They will start showing after a week or two.

As long as your clone doesnt wilt, your good to go.  If it wilts, just top water with plain RO water.  But if the bottom of your stem is close to the top of the water level, your bubbles will keep thing moist enuf.


----------

